# Mini Decimal Inch Chart Where To Find



## intrepid (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a mini chart for the back of my dial caliper.  Ive seen these somewhere before but now that I want one I cannot find it anywhere.  I know they were made in inch and metric and decimal.  Had one on an old caliper but gave that one away.  Where do I find one?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 12, 2015)

You might check 6" stainless steel pocket rules.  I have two that have charts on two of mine.  I also have a 6" aluminum rule that was an advertising gift from Aurora Technologies, Inc. with metric, fractional inch and decimal inch conversions.  Or just buy a HF digital caliper for $10 when on sale.  Bring up your number and hit the inch/mm button.  I believe for under $20, you can get the one that reads fractions as well.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 13, 2015)

I agree 6" ruler sold at the big box stores has thhe chart on the back.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks guys the rule will work but I still would like to find the mini charts.


----------



## chip_slinger (Jun 14, 2015)

Intrepid, what exactly are you looking for? A fraction to decimal conversion chart? Also, what dimensions do you want it to be? I can whip one up in excel easy-peasy, lemon-squeezy.


----------



## chip_slinger (Jun 14, 2015)

Intrepid, here is a fractional to inch chart in 64ths to an inch. It is about 2.90" x .85". It is about as small as text as I could make it and still have it be legible. Is this kinda what you were looking for?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 14, 2015)

What I'm looking for is a metal stick on chart similar to the one attached below.  The one I'm searching has inch to metric and may have fractions.


----------



## chip_slinger (Jun 14, 2015)

I haven't seen metal ones before. Here is an inch to metric chart that is small enough to fit on the back of my Mitutoyo 6" calipers. You could print it and laminate it and stick it on the back.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Mike,  I just printed one.  It will work for now.  I just wish I could remember where I bought the one I had many years ago.
d


----------



## markknx (Jun 14, 2015)

chip_slinger,
Murphy was an optimist!


----------



## chip_slinger (Jun 14, 2015)

I contend he was a realist!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 15, 2015)

I think starrett used to give those out years ago.


----------



## Andre (Jun 15, 2015)

If your phone has a calculator, use that. Want to find the decimal equiv. of 5/16"?  Type in 5 divided by 16 and hit enter. The answer is in decimal form, try it. It's a handy thing to remember, and faster than looking in the Black Book.

Eventually you memorize all common decimals however. 

1/32 - .03125
1/16 - .0625
1/8 - .125
1/4 - .25
 Etc.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 18, 2015)

There is also a app for that.


----------



## fwwbronco (May 29, 2017)

*There is no app for* *experience. 
bolts*
1/4-20 tpi =.050 pitch = how far the bolt moves when turned one round, .025 for 1/2 turn, or .0125 for 1/4 turn.
5/16-18 =.0556  number never stops
3/8-16 = 1/16 of a inch or .0625
7/16-14 oddball but, .0714
Then 1/2" bolts, have two numbers 12 was used years ago, today 13 tpi is common.
oh and a 10-32tpi = 1/32 of inch, refer to Andre above
*best yet* 40 tpi = .025 pitch used on micrometer. google Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for some interesting reading..


----------



## chip maker (May 29, 2017)

I'm missing something !!! I printed the scale that chip-slinger made but how do you ever read it? It will or would fit the back of my caliper but no way to ever see the darn thing to read it. I also have these printed on the back of some rules but at least you can read them. Sorry but I don't get it.


----------

